# New member and behaviour problems



## Frenchtally (Oct 30, 2012)

Hello from a new member. I live in south-west France, and have two dogs, a cross-bred retriever type and a Viszla who is now ten years old. His name is Tally.

He's always been a very active, happy dog. Four years ago we had to have him castrated due to near neighbours having bitches. When they were on heat Tally walked backwards and forwards and round in circles and whined non-stop, wouldn't eat and lost weight. This happened twice a year for a month at a time. He would break out of the garden by chewing huge holes in the fence, and run off to get to the bitches, who live beside a main road that is unfenced. Hence we had no choice but to castrate him for his own safety and health. Since then he has been calm and fine.

Since about two months, he's begun behaving very strangely. He will run around the house, in one door, out of another, backwards and forwards for hours. Or he stands with his head pressed into my legs, leaning on me. Or he wants to go out of a door, and as soon as he's gone out he wants to come back in, and stands whining until he's let in. And then he wants to go out again.

He sleeps in his own space next to our other dog at night, and in the early morning stands whining until we let him onto our bed, where he curls up happily and goes to sleep. In the evenings he's beside me on the sofa where he is relaxed.

He's eating fine, enjoying his walks and frequently playful, but there is something about his behaviour that worries me. It's as if he's anxious and trying to tell me something. I've taken him to the vet, who can find nothing physically wrong with him.

The only things I can think of that could have affected him are that earlier this year my husband was away in England for several months having medical treatment, and I was also away for three weeks to be with him after his operation. We had animal-loving house-sitters here and the dogs were fine when we returned.

Since June we have had constant visitors, some staying for a few days, and some staying for several weeks. I am wondering if this has created his anxiety.

The vet has put him on Zylkene, which has so far had no effect.

Has anybody else experienced the same problem with their Vizsla? If so, could you let me know how you dealt with it, please?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/01/thundershirt-and-new-years-eve.html

Welcome to the forum. 

The Thundershirt's principle is that steady pressure on an animal can calm them. It works with my noise fearful female.

I'd invest in one again. It does work for us. Sounds like Tally has a wonderful life but is anxious for some reason you may never know. The Thundershirt is a drug-free alternative.

Based on the work of Temple Grandin. You can Google her.

Best of luck.
RBD


----------



## Frenchtally (Oct 30, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will try that. In the meantime he's tightly swaddled in a long woolly scarf.


----------

